# Key to steel



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

Alloy steels

Abstract: 
During the last fifty years engineers have demanded steels with higher and higher tensile strength, together with adequate ductility. This has been particularly so where lightness is desirable, as in the automobile and aircraft industries. An increase in carbon ******* met this demand in a limited way, but even in the heat-treated condition the maximum strength is about 700 MPa above which value a rapid fall in ductility and impact strength occurs and mass effects limit the permissible section.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*Alloyed tool and die steels*

Alloyed tool and die steels​Abstract: 
Tool steels are groups into six types: high speed, hot work, cold work, shock resisting, special purpose and water hardening. High-speed steels are very efficient with heavy cuts and high speeds they are incapable, at slow speeds and lighter cuts, of holding the keen edge necessary for obtaining a very smooth finish on certain articles. Special steels have been produced for this purpose, known as finishing steels, which are capable of retaining a keen cutting edge for much longer periods than carbon steel used under similar conditions. This steel has good resistance to oxidation at elevated temperatures, high hardness and good wearing properties. lt is suitable for intricate sections, dies for blanking, coining, toller threading and drop forging hard materials. High Tungsten-chromium Steel is the best type of steel for hot work except where resistance to scaling or oxidation is important. lt is used for hot-drawing, hot-forging, extrusion dies and dies for die casting aluminium, brass and zinc alloys. Die-casting die steels often fall through surface cracking caused by cyclic expansion and contraction, aggravated by the erosive action of the molten metal.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*Annealing*

*Annealing*

Abstract: 
The purpose of annealing may involve one or more of the following aims:
1. To soften the steel and to improve machinability.
2. To relieve internal stresses induced by some previous treatment (rolling, forging,uneven cooling).
3. To remove coarseness of grain. 
The treatment is applied to forgings, cold-worked sheets and wire, and castings. The operation consists of: 
a. heating the steel to a certain temperature,
b. "soaking" at this temperature for a time sufficient to allow the necessary changes to occur,
c. cooling at a predetermined rate.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*Annealing of casting*

*Annealing of casting*

Abstract: 
In the case of steel castings full annealing is the only way for completely effacing the coarse grains and Widmanstنtten structure, with its associated brittleness.The Widmanstنtten structure can be modified into a "feathery" arrangement of the ferrite by the influence of silicon. This is shown in Fig. 1 which consists of a portion of the boundary-ferrite, Widmanstنtten and feathery structures. Fig. 2 shows the macroform of the primary crystals, revealed by the segregation of the impurities. The effects of this segregation have to be effaced as much as possible by annealing and this necessitates temperatures higher than those used for worked steels.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*Applications of alloy steels*

*Applications of alloy steels*


Abstract: 
Alloy steels may be divided into four classes:
(1) Structural steels, which are subjected to stresses in machine parts.
(2) Tool and die steels.
(3) Magnetic alloys.
(4) Stainless and heat-resisting steels.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*ASTM standards for steel*

*ASTM standards for steel*

Abstract: 
The Annual Book of ASTM Standards for Steel consists of 8 volumes. It contains formally approved ASTM standard classifications, guides, practices, specifications, test methods and terminology and related material such as proposals. ​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*Austenitic Manganese Steels*

*Austenitic Manganese Steels*


Abstract: 
The original austenitic manganese steel, containing about 1.2% C and 12% Mn, was invented by Sir Robert Hadfield in 1882. Hadfield`s steel was unique in that it combined high toughness and ductility with high work-hardening capacity and, usually, good resistance to wear. Many variations of the original austenitic manganese steel have been proposed, often in unexploited patents, but only a few have been adopted as significant improvements. These usually involve variations of carbon and manganese, with or without additional alloys such as chromium, nickel, molybdenum, vanadium, titanium, and bismuth.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*Austenitic Steels*

*Austenitic Steels*

​Abstract: 
Some elements extend the γ-loop in the iron-carbon equilibrium diagram, e.g. nickel and manganese. When sufficient alloying element is added, it is possible to preserve the face-centered cubic austenite at room temperature, either in a stable or metastable condition.
The presence of chromium greatly improves the corrosion resistance of the steel by forming a very thin stable oxide film on the surface, so that chromium-nickel stainless steels are now the most widely used materials in a wide range of corrosive environments both at room and elevated temperatures.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*Beam Welding and Thermit Welding*

*Beam Welding and Thermit Welding*


Abstract: 
*Electron beam welding (EBW)* is a welding process which produces coalescence of metals with the heat obtained from a concentrated beam composed primarily of high-velocity electrons impinging upon the surfaces to be joined.
*Laser beam welding (LBW)* is a welding process which produces coalescence of materials with the heat obtained from the application of a concentrated coherent light beam impinging upon the surfaces to be joined.
*Thermit welding (TW)* is a welding process which produces coalescence of metals by heating them with superheated liquid metal from a chemical reaction between a metal oxide and aluminum with or without the application of pressure.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*Cast Stainless Steels*

Cast Stainless Steels​Abstract: 
Stainless steel castings are usually classified as either corrosion-resistant castings or heat-resistant. The usual distinction between heat-resistant and corrosion-resistant cast steels is based on carbon *******.
Cast stainless steels are most often specified on the basis of composition using the designation system of the High Alloy Product Group of the Steel Founders Society of America (the Alloy Casting Institute).​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*Characteristic of alloying elements*

*Characteristic of alloying elements*


Abstract: 
Very important elements for alloy steels are manganese, nickel, chromium, molybdenum, vanadium, tungsten, silicon, copper, cobalt and boron. All commercial steels contain 0,3-0,8% manganese, to reduce oxides and to counteract the harmful influence of iron sulphide. There is a tendency nowadays to increase the manganese ******* and reduce the carbon ******* in order to get a steel with an equal tensile strength but improved ductility. Nickel and manganese are very similar in behaviour and both lower the eutectoid temperature. Nickel steels are noted for their strength, ductility and toughness, while chromium steels are characterized by their hardness and resistance to wear. Chromium can dissolve in either alpha- or gama-iron, but, in the presence of carbon, the carbides formed are cementite (FeCr)3C in which chromium may rise to more than 15%; chromium carbides (CrFe)3C2 (CrFe)7C3 (CrFe)4C, in which chromium may be replaced by a few per cent, by a maximum of 55% and by 25% respectively. The chrome steels are used wherever extreme hardness is required, such as in dies, ball bearings, plates for safes, rolls, files and tools. The combination of nickel and chromium produces steels having all these properties, some intensified, without the disadvantages associated with the simple alloys. Molybdenum dissolves in both alpha- or gama-iron and in the presence of carbon forms complex carbides (FeMo)6C, Fe21Mo2C6, Mo2C. Molybdenum is also a constituent in some high-speed steels, magnet alloys, heat-resisting and corrosion-resisting steels.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*Charpy Impact Test for Metallic Materials*

*Charpy Impact Test for Metallic Materials*


Abstract: 
Charpy impact test method for metallic materials is specified by European EN 10045 standard. This specification defines terms, dimension and tolerances of test pieces, type of the notch (U or V), test force, verification of impact testing machines etc. 
The test consists of breaking by one blow from a swinging pendulum, under conditions defined by standard, a test piece notched in the middle and supported at each end. The energy absorbed is determined in joules. This absorbed energy is a measure of the impact strength of the material.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*Charpy Impact Test for Metallic Materials*


Abstract: 
Charpy impact test method for metallic materials is specified by European EN 10045 standard. This specification defines terms, dimension and tolerances of test pieces, type of the notch (U or V), test force, verification of impact testing machines etc. 
The test consists of breaking by one blow from a swinging pendulum, under conditions defined by standard, a test piece notched in the middle and supported at each end. The energy absorbed is determined in joules. This absorbed energy is a measure of the impact strength of the material.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*Classification and Designation of Welding Filler Materials*

*Classification and Designation of Welding Filler Materials*


Abstract: 
Important Euronorm (EN) standards for welding filler metals are:​
<LI class=AbsText>EN 12072 standard that covers classification of wire electrodes, wires and rods for gas shielded metal arc welding, gas tungsten arc welding, plasma arc welding and submerged arc welding of stainless and heat resisting steels. <LI class=AbsText>EN 758 standard, which specifies classification of tubular cored electrodes, for metal arc welding, with or without a gas shield. 
EN 499 standard, which covers electrodes and deposited metal in the as-welded condition for manual metal arc welding.


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2010)

*Classification of Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels*

*Classification of Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels*

Abstract: 
The American Iron and Steel Institute (AISI) defines carbon steel as follows:Steel is considered to be carbon steel when no minimum ******* is specified or required for chromium, cobalt, columbium [niobium], molybdenum, nickel, titanium, tungsten, vanadium or zirconium, or any other element to be added to obtain a desired alloying effect; when the specified minimum for copper does not exceed 0.40 per cent; or when the maximum ******* specified for any of the following elements does not exceed the percentages noted: manganese 1.65, silicon 0.60, copper 0.60.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (20 مارس 2010)

*Classification of Stainless Steels*

*Classification of Stainless Steels*

​Abstract: 
Stainless steels are commonly divided into five groups: martensitic stainless steels, ferritic stainless steels, austenitic stainless steels, duplex (ferritic-austenitic) stainless steels, and precipitation-hardening stainless steels. Stainless steels are available in the form of plate, sheet, strip, foil, bar, wire, semi-finished products, pipes, tubes, and tubing.​


----------



## neseergolden (21 مارس 2010)

الرجاء محتاج البرنامج الكامل لkey to steel


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 مارس 2010)

*برنامج key to steel الجزء الاول*

برنامج key to steel الجزء الاول​ 

see attached link
http://rapidshare.com/files/168462515/Stahlschlussel_KEY_to_STEEL_v2004-warez365.net.part1.rar


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 مارس 2010)

*برنامج key to steel الجزء الثانى*

برنامج key to steel الجزء الثانى​ 
see attached link
http://rapidshare.com/files/168476437/Stahlschlussel_KEY_to_STEEL_v2004-warez365.net.part2.rar


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك0000ويا ريت تضع برنامج الkey to steel في موقع أخر000000مع التقدير


----------



## نوفلة (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على المعلومات القيمة واتفق مع اخي سعد بخصوص رفع البرنامج على موقع اخر او على اكثر من موقع مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## وسام النعيمي (10 أبريل 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر ولو ان كلمة الشكر قليلة قياسا بالجهد المبذول .................من العراق .......وسام النعيمي


----------



## عبدالرحمن العنزي (13 أبريل 2010)

_Thanks Alot Eng. Said Ahmed_


----------



## génie civil (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ammar1978 (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الفرجانى2 (23 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## eng_munir (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سليمان1 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع ما شاء الله جزاك الله خير


----------

